# Need A Brand Name For Pure Oil Stain



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

One of the more talented members of this forum is coaching me on finishing a table top and wants me to use a "Pure Oil Stain". So far I have not ask him for a brand name yet but will di so, but thought that I would ask member of the forum for an answer. My friend does NOT like Midwax because it is not pure. He did put me on to a stain that stained the sap wood in the wood that the table top is made of and that stain did a wonderful job, now he is suggesting that I use the pure oil stain to give the wood some redish hue or color that it would not otherwise have. 

Jerry


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Jerry when you find out the name of the pure stain, please let me know. 
Thanks
Larry


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Jerry Bowen said:


> "Pure Oil Stain".


LOL. Reason brings a smile to my face? A few things. All natural doesn't mean it's safe or the best thing to use. Lysergic Acid Diethylamide (LSD) is easily derive from Morning Glorys. Sulfuric and Hydrocloric acid are natural accuring substances. Strychnine and cyanide... Sorry. Had friends that were over-the-top holistics. All good and well...

Oil stains somtimes have a problem if you use an oil based finish over it. It tends to wash out the stain and gets streaks. If you use an heavy oil based stain, I have problems using some poly finishes.

But if that's what you want to do... Go with something good. Cabot Oil Stains are tung oil based. You can also get tung oil and any shop that can custom mix stain can mix it to tung oil to any tint you want. (My father used to do that at Ernst (way back when before they went under). Note on tung oil, takes a long time to "cure".

Is petroleum considered pure oils?

If so, then Old Master Stain would be pure... Is mostly Mineral spirits, with some Ehtylbenzene added to quicken up the drying time. Not much esle added to it at all.

How about water or alcohol based?


----------

